# Getting sick when dieting



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey, so it seems that everytime i eat real clean, i get sick, conjestion, sore throat, ect. Not for the whole time, and not at the beginning, but i dont usually get sick wen im not worrying too much about macros,ect


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok?!           .


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 25, 2014)

Do certain foods make the symptoms worse?


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe it's the fake yellow powder you've been taken for the last three weeks. Who knows what you're taken.. It makes your skin pale you said??


----------



## Serumwriter (Sep 25, 2014)

No not on anything, just when eating real clean in general


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 25, 2014)

Serumwriter said:


> No not on anything, just when eating real clean in general



You're the same guy using the fake DNP & You wonder why you're sick? Who knows what ya swallowing..


----------



## eatcravemove (Oct 2, 2014)

That is weird.  Changing your diet drastically does have side effects, but sickness is not one of them.  Maybe you have allergies to something in the clean food or maybe you just happen to get sick coincidentally when you eat clean.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 3, 2014)

He sprinkles "dnp" in his food


----------



## shenky (Oct 3, 2014)

Easy solution, eat Micky D's and wendy's for every meal

no, seriously, what do you want us to tell you? Allgeric reaction, maybe? I can't relate. I feel better when I eat clean.


----------

